# Tropical Daze



## Pumpkinman

Tropical Daze 

Ingredients


•	Water to about six gallons
•	20 cups of white granulated sugar (looking for a SG between 1.085-1.090)
•	8 cups Honey use to bring SG up to desired amount
•	2 – 48 oz Cans Dole Pineapple Juice
•	1 tsp. tannin 
•	4 tsp. yeast nutrient 
•	2 tsp. yeast energizer 
•	3 Tsp Acid Blend 
•	3 tsp. pectin enzyme 
•	12 lbs. of Mixed Fruit Blend (Pineapple/ Peach/Mango/Strawberry/Grape) I put the fruit in a nylon drawstring bag or two if necessary, this will make for a much cleaner brew. I take a spring clamp and hold the drawstring in place so I don’t have to fish for them later.
•	Yeast, 1 gram of yeast per gallon of Must. Lalvin 71B-1122 & ICV D47 blend,( you can use any of the following as well. DV10, QA23 - (Saccharomyces cerevisiae bayanus
•	Go Ferm – 1.25 Gram per each gram of yeast used
•	½ -1 Oak Infusion spiral stick
•	2 oz untoasted oak.
•	Add 1/4 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite 
•	Add 3 tsp. Potassium Sorbate 
•	Sparkolloid 
•	Sugar or honey for Back sweetening - 4 cups

Preparation: Add to Fermenting bucket

•	20 Cups of Sugar 
•	2 gallons of hot water, stir until completely dissolved
•	Add Honey, take SG reading, add until you reach 1.090
•	2 - 48oz Cans of Dole Pineapple Juice 
•	3 tsp acid blend
•	1 tsp. tannin ( I prefer Tannin riche, it imparts a nice sweetness to wine)
•	4 tsp. yeast nutrient 
•	2 tsp. yeast energizer 
•	3 tsp. pectin enzyme
•	Stir well to incorporate all of the dry ingredients.
•	12 lbs of Mixed Fruit Blend (Pineapple/ Peach/Mango/Strawberry/Grape), thawed. I put the fruit in a nylon drawstring bag or two if necessary; this will make for a much cleaner brew. I take a spring clamp and hold the drawstring in place so I don’t have to fish for them later.
•	½ - 1 Oak Infusion Stick
•	2 oz untoasted Oak – helps reduce any vegetal flavors – I add in nylon drawstring bag or grain steeping bag.
•	20 oz chopped and re-hydrated raisins placed in Nylon drawstring bag
•	Add the remaining water up to the 6 -6.5 gallon mark, taking into consideration the volume of the mesh bags.
•	Take an SG reading, you want the must to be between 1.075 – 1.090

I let this sit overnight, with a heat mat wrapped around the fermenter, a brew belt would do too, just until it reaches 85°. 

This yeast can handle 80-85° with no problems.

The following Day:

I take my selected yeast, 1 gram per gallon of must and rehydrate as follows:
I heat a half cup of water to 120° and add 7.5 grams of Goferm (1.25 g per gram of yeast used), add to the water and mix it in. When the water cools to 110-115° add the yeast, just sprinkle on top and let it rehydrate, let sit for 15 minutes or until you see it starting to foam (reproduce), then add ¼ cup of the must. This will give it a source of food to continue to reproduce and multiply, and it will get the yeast acclimated to the temp of the must. 
Let sit for 5 mins and add to the primary.

Stir Primary Vigorously!

Every Day:

Check temp
Check specific gravity
Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove fruit pack: Temporarily place in sanitized bowl bucket.
Stir primary to introduce a little oxygen into must, the yeast will need it.
Replace fruit pack
Cover primary
When specific gravity (SG) reaches <1.000, do the following:
Squeeze juices from fruit pack into fermenter---remove fruit pack: Discard fruit.
Rack to cleaned and sanitized six gallon carboy
Add 1/4 tsp. Potassium Metabisulfite (stir)
Add 3 tsp. Potassium Sorbate (stir)
Degas very thoroughly: I cannot emphasize this enough!
Add Sparkolloid* as per package. Add hot mixture to carboy.
Allow to clear undisturbed for about 1 week

When wine is clear:

Carefully rack off of lees into cleaned & sanitized six gallon carboy

Back sweeten, if you are going to use sugar, I would make a simple syrup, 2 cups sugar to 1 cup water, heated just shy of a boil, you will see it turn to a syrup, make sure you stir constantly, you will probably need double that amount. 
Back sweeten to your own taste

Remember! The sugars will blend with the fruit flavors over time, and the sweetness will come forward. 
Do not over-sweeten!
Allow wine to clear free of all sediment: This may or may not require more racking over the next few weeks.



*This can be made as a traditional Dragon Blood variant using sugar, or as a Melomel by using honey in place of sugar.*

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I haven't yet but it is definitely on my list. I just need an empty bucket.


----------



## cohenhouse77

Mine is in primary. I substituted golden raisins for the regular ones, and added three pounds of kiwi. Best smell ever of all fermentations I have had. This ones gonna be hard to give away.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice!!!! I love hearing how everyone adjusts these recipes to their own taste and creativity!
I know what you mean, I am looking at a few batches that I really do not want to let go of...LOL
Shelley, this tropical is awesome, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## jrvernon

Mixing and putting in the primary this weekend! Cannot wait!


----------



## jrvernon

jrvernon said:


> Mixing and putting in the primary this weekend! Cannot wait!



Ok, in the primary. Slight alterations were the use of 6 cups of brown sugar and added 3 pounds of fresh kiwi and 1 pound if peaches.


----------



## dangerdave

Excellent variation, Tom. Now I'm going to have to try your recipe and compare it to mine!


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO!!!! Let me know how it turns out!!


----------



## jrvernon

Hey guys, bottled my TH last night. How long should I age this wine as when I tried it, it was good, but obviously young.


----------



## Pumpkinman

IF you degass well with the All in One, it will move things along faster, I've had mine in a carboy since Jan. 5th and it is ready to bottle!


----------



## jrvernon

Pumpkinman said:


> IF you degass well with the All in One, it will move things along faster, I've had mine in a carboy since Jan. 5th and it is ready to bottle!



Pumpkin, 

I did my final rack about that same time and bottled this past weekend. I was really asking about how long should it be before drinking?


----------



## Pumpkinman

oh....lol...in that case....once bottled, I'd wait a few weeks if you can, let everything settle down and get happy...lol
My wife thinks that ours tastes like a hard cider/apple wine.....win win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jrvernon

Pumpkinman said:


> oh....lol...in that case....once bottled, I'd wait a few weeks if you can, let everything settle down and get happy...lol
> My wife thinks that ours tastes like a hard cider/apple wine.....win win as far as I'm concerned.



Ok it has been a month since I bottled and wow what a difference. May be my favorite so far. Glad I did not over sweeten! I actually bottled five bottled that were not back sweetened at all and now I am anxious to try. I will attempt to age this at least eight to twelve months.


----------



## cohenhouse77

Bottled my first batch. It is amazing.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sweeet!!!!!!!


----------



## jrvernon

Nice bottles! Lol


----------



## Billberry

Hey Tom I'm getting ready to start a batch of this and I have a question before I go to the grocery store. In the list of ingredients you call for 1 48oz. bottle of Real Lemon but in the instructions I don't see any mention of it. Did you substitute out the lemon with the pineapple juice? Thanks

Bill


----------



## Pumpkinman

Billberry, yes that was an error on my part, no lemon, I swapped out Pineapple juice instead.
I just found a 6 gallon carboy with my original tropical daze..lol...I think it's safe to say that it is ready to bottle!


----------



## Billberry

Gee Tom, I would like to have the problem of finding "lost" carboys of wine due to me having an abundance of wine laying around bulk aging. Must be nice eh? I'll have to work on that.
Thank you for your quick response.

Bill


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lmao! I've been making a bunch of 6 gallon batches of All Grain beer as well (I need to get a hobby...lol) I have a ton of filled carboys.


----------



## dangerdave

Sounds like your new hobby should be _bottling_, Tom!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lmao! I believe that you are correct!


----------



## Billberry

I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in your posterior Tom but when do you add the oak in this recipe? At the beginning or after fermentation? And when should I pull it out? I've never used oak before and I don't want to screw this batch up.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jamesngalveston

Guess i have to go to store now dangit...I will start one this weekend...
THanks tom..


----------



## Pumpkinman

LOL! My work is finished here...LMFAO!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

never asked, but do you grow pumpkins are something....like the pumpkin king, are a pumpkin chunker....
work is done, LOL is right.


----------



## btom2004

Pumpkinman said:


> LOL! My work is finished here...LMFAO!!!


Not just yet I. also wanted to known when to oak ?
You did add it to the primary , if so how long?


----------



## wineforfun

I think you can oak either way. One batch of DB I did, I oaked after I had cleared and backsweetened. I added some oak cubes into the carboy and let them sit for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, I grow giant pumpkins competitively, my biggest being 1401.5 lbs.
You can add oak either during fermentation or during the aging process, I find that if you add it during fermentation, the oak is smoother, "married" with the wine, I prefer this, but adding it later wont hurt it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

are you kidding...1401.5 lb pumpkin..holy shhhhhhttt....that weighs more then my jet skis.
man i would love to see some pics of those things, if you ever get a chance, please post some....
drop me an email when you can..i lost yours.


----------



## Tess

This sounds really good too. Man there is just not enough time in the day or enough carboy in the world  Tom, Im sure u gotta have a photo or two of this pumpkin.


----------



## jamesngalveston

no,,,dont show tess..she will be dreaming of pumpkin pies to decorate with.....and I like reading her comments here....


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
.Here is a pic of the 1401.5 lb fruit
.
.
..


----------



## Tess

Wow!! You could move into that thing  Tom, your younger then I thought. I just pictured you a lot older!


----------



## Pumpkinman

lol, do I sound like an old grouchy man?!...LMAO!! well, I am, at 46, soon to be 47 yrs old.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang tom...I almost do not know what to say... that thing is huge....
what the heck you do, just wake up one morning and say to your self, I am going to grow big *** pumpkins...LOL
is that one going to be in the pumpkin contest.....


----------



## Pumpkinman

James...LMFAO!!!! well it almost went like that..lol..I'll try to make a very long story short:
I was contacted yrs ago to design a website for the NY Giant Pumpkin Growers Assoc. but before I spent time and money on it, my wife and I wanted to make sure that it wasn't a joke...I mean who grows giant pumpkins?
We traveled a few hrs to Cooperstown NY to meet these guys and saw dozens of huge pumpkins, we stayed to see the weigh off and saw how much fun these guys, very normal people, were having. Right there I decided that I wanted to try my hand at it.

I went home and proceeded to cart in several dump truck loads of manure and till the entire backyard...LMAO....my wife was pissed to say the least....he he

Fast forward a few yrs, and we are starting to do really well, and one evening I get a call from Australia...the person on the other end told me that they were from PBS looking to film a documentary for the "In the Pursuit of Excellence" series ....I though it was my buddies playing a joke on me, so I said..."sure come on over"...

About 3 weeks later, we get a very official call from PBS confirming that their film crew would be spending a few days at our place filming, and they gave me a few names to call (fellow growers) to confirm that it wasn't a joke....

So here I am weeding and trying to make my patch/garden of 3000 sq ft look pristine at the end of the season, almost October, most anything green had died due to cold weather and age, it wasn't fun...lol

At 8 am several trucks roll in and proceed to take over my back yard, for two days, I had to shot, re-shoot, and shoot the same damn shots over and over and over....
They actually followed a bunch of us to the weigh off and filmed me weighing my first 1000 lber, all in all it was a cool experience.

To date, the show has been seen all over the world, I still get the occasional email from someone across the globe...lol
I am told that you can find it on YouTube, it is called Lords Of The Gourds. 

That is about as truncated as I can make a story about my other hobby that I started 10 yrs ago.

Tom


----------



## WI_Wino

How do you transport and weigh a > 1000 lb pumpkin? Forklift and truck scale?


----------



## Tess

LMAO "Are you growing Pot"? Loved it. Hey Tom, ever made pumpkin wine? Was it any good?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kynO36yA3y8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kynO36yA3y8[/ame]


----------



## jamesngalveston

Funny how things like hobbies evolve....I fished, and when I say fished I mean like fished all over the world type...I have fished in 15 countries and about every state in the US. Why....because I could and I love it.
I still try to make at least one out of country fishing trip a year. But at 60 Im starting too slow down a bit...Sometimes its very rugged and remote places i go too.
Any how, i love reading the story....and I wish you all the luck in the world...
I think you deserve it..


----------



## Tess

I posted the wrong video. I fixed it. I know this is a bit off topic but After watching it I want to grow a giant pumpkin  Im serious!! Did the wife ever get the Lexus?


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess...I lived in Switzerland for about 3 years, not much pot there...So i learned to smoke hash...
When I came home to the US, it was all pot, and no hash..Bummer.
So I grew my own, and made my own.
It was a happy 20 years...I dont grow any now, but If they legalize it.
I will have 40 acres...guranteed.


----------



## Tess

I was a child of the 60s and 70s thats all Im gonna say about that. lol


----------



## geek

Wow........what a pumpkin.........!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, thanks for the kind words, it sounds like you've had a very fun life, I hooe that you can fish for another 60 years!
Tess, I haven't made any pumpkin wine....yet....lol
We lift them with a special lifting harness and large equipment, people line up to see it every year.
Tess, I'd be happy to send you seeds, message me your mailing address and I'll get them out to you.


----------



## Tess

Pumpkinman said:


> James, thanks for the kind words, it sounds like you've had a very fun life, I hooe that you can fish for another 60 years!
> Tess, I haven't made any pumpkin wine....yet....lol
> We lift them with a special lifting harness and large equipment, people line up to see it every year.
> Tess, I'd be happy to send you seeds, message me your mailing address and I'll get them out to you.



are you kidding me?? Im so excited!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

I'm serious! Wait until it starts putting on 30-50 lbs per day! That's the fun part!


----------



## jamesngalveston

omg, i got this flash picture of Tess in bibbed overalls rolling around the garden, checking her pumpkin.....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Everyone always thinks that Giant pkn growers are back woods farmers, most of the growers are professionals, doctors, engineers, lawyers, IT professionals, and so on, after seeing how much work goes into it, easily 40-60 hrs per week.
It didn't surprise me, a farmer has more common sense than to invest a lot of time and resources (aka money ) into something that has the potential for little return.....lol
You really have to love gardening, we control every step of the way, from selecting the seeds based on genetic traits we desire to pruning, training vines that grow up to a ft or more daily, burying vines daily, soil tests, balancing the soil, mid season tissue tests to optimize the fertilizer schedule (I use to read over 120 soil & tissue test each season and make recommendations) we even have controlled pollinations, we select the male flowers to create genetic crosses based once again on traits we desire (color, shape, wall thickness, fruit known to weigh a certain percentage heavy), and we hand pollinate....my wife calls it pumpkin sex....lmfao
Anyway, once you start getting into the competitive end of it, it can get very scientific, it doesn't have to, but it can.
This year I'm growing for the fun of it!


----------



## geek

Tom,

so my question now is, what do you guys do with them, do you make pumpkin pie, you sell them, etc?


----------



## jamesngalveston

yea i watched the whole video last night,. very impressive. its a science in those big ole orange things....i was curious as to the size of seeds, how thick the skin is, must smell like hell when you cut it open...
when you buying the lexus....lol


----------



## Tess

The seeds to me look the same as any pumpkin seed. Im sure they smell great unless they fall which means they have started to rot!! Im not sure you can make anything of them at this point its all about the competition. Its not a pumpkin I would use in my pie recipe!! Just sayin!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Most of the seeds are a bit larger, I look forward to sending to you, I also have some giant watermelon seeds (the world record is 327 lbs), Giant Sunflower, they get up to 18 ft tall and so on, I'll give you an assortment.
This offer for giant pumpkin seeds is open to everyone.


----------



## Tess

Im really excited. Im going to see if the casino I work at will let me grown it on property. be good advertisement in the fall for them and our small town. People will come to see the giant pumpkin lol


----------



## toddrod

any updates on this recipe? Overall, how much fruit flavor comes through?


----------



## kryptonitewine

toddrod said:


> any updates on this recipe? Overall, how much fruit flavor comes through?



I'm getting ready to start a batch of this but I'm contemplating a few minor changes. I think I'm going to use the lemon, and skip the acid blend. I may use 1 bottle lemon and 1 can pineeapple juice instead of the two. To me lemon just fits in. The fruit at my local Costco is a mango, papaya, strawberry, and pineapple blend so I won't have grapes in mine. lastly no honey for me, going with just sugar. 

I just found this recipe yesterday and when I showed it to SWMBO she said "start a batch!".


----------



## ckvchestnut

kryptonitewine said:


> I'm getting ready to start a batch of this but I'm contemplating a few minor changes. I think I'm going to use the lemon, and skip the acid blend. I may use 1 bottle lemon and 1 can pineeapple juice instead of the two. To me lemon just fits in. The fruit at my local Costco is a mango, papaya, strawberry, and pineapple blend so I won't have grapes in mine. lastly no honey for me, going with just sugar.
> 
> I just found this recipe yesterday and when I showed it to SWMBO she said "start a batch!".



I just started my batch yesterday, will be pitching my yeast today. I went with the 2 cans pineapple juice and added 3tsp acid blend today, I could have added lemon instead but didn't. I also went with sugar and 1 can of welche's concord for colour... My fruit blend is mango, peach, pineapple, strawberry and 6 over ripe bananas. I'm very excited about this batch check out the colour! I can't wait to see what it looks like clear and finished, I might even get my filter machine out for this one!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Carolyn,

Did you add 3 teaspoons or Tablespoons of Acid Blend? If you look closely at the recipe I think Tom meant Tablespoons. teaspoons don't seem like they would give it enough acid to me.

from my bottle of acid blend

Directions:
Before Fermentation: Dissolve the required amount of Acid Blend directly into the wine before the yeast is added. Titration readings taken with an Acid Testing Kit should be about .55% tartaric for a proper fermentation. Readings taken using pH strips should be about 3.8-3.4. One level teaspoon of Acid Blend will raise the acid content of one U.S. gallon by .15% tartaric.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Bananas are a good addition. The buttery-ness they add fits into the mix nicely.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'll have to re-read the recipe... Did you see 3 tbsps? I tasted it after adding the acid blend and my tastebuds said 'yay' it was the perfect balance of sweet vs. tartness. Unfortunately my jar doesn't have dosage instructions on it. However it will be ok to add more If needed once fermentation starts? Better than having added too much upfront... I'll check the recipe again! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Maybe I'll get my TA kit out just for fun!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmm just checked the recipe at beginning of this thread and it definitely says 3tsp


----------



## geek

Carolyn, for the acid blend it is 3 Tablespoons.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Was there a change to the original recipe then?


----------



## ckvchestnut

I just read the instructions at the top it says 3tsp but down below it says 3tbl so I missed that... The recipe post could be edited to correct that?


----------



## geek

not sure because I made DB Dave's version, Tom should chime in.....


----------



## geek

ckvchestnut said:


> I just read the instructions at the top it says 3tsp but down below it says 3tbl so I missed that... The recipe post could be edited to correct that?



both the ingredients and preparation section state "*3 Tsp Acid Blend*".
Note that capital T, which is an indicator for Tablespoon.


----------



## ckvchestnut

To me Tsp or tsp is teaspoon and T or Tbsp is tablespoon I'm a cook... But I've been known to be wrong lol


----------



## geek

I see what you're saying now.....the first section reads *Tsp *whereas the next section reads *Tbl*.

Tom should make the correction to avoid confusion.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok this cleared me up this link has the abbreviations down at the bottom of the list: http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000058.htm


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya even through tbl isn't right either that makes more sense to me to seem like tbsp or T


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks for setting me straight guys! And hopefully bringing clarity to the recipe! I just added another 2 tbsps of acid blend and tasted it's much better! I'll do a TA test later!


----------



## geek

PM Tom and ask him to edit the first post just to make it more clear or bullet proof...
I can do it if you want me to.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sure whatever works because I definitely just copied the recipe down and skimmed through and if on both places the reference to tablespoon is incorrect many ppl like myself could easily mistake it for teaspoon Tsp


----------



## Pumpkinman

I just edited out the lemon juice, I didn't use any, the 2 Cans of Pineapple will provide enough acidity, also, you'll want to keep the two cans of Pineapple juice, one can just wasn't enough pineapple flavor. The acid blend is teaspoons, the reason is that the pineapple is acidic enough, to be honest, I really don't think it is necessary, but again, taste it and adjust it to your individual taste.
Keep us posted on the results.

Thanks!


----------



## geek

Tom, do you want to edit the acid blend as well, look at the 2 sections...just making sure.


----------



## ckvchestnut

OMG! I just added two more tbsps of acid blend lol I did use 2 cans of pineapple juice... I guess now I have to do a TA test before pitching my yeast...


----------



## ckvchestnut

So many ppl have made it with 3 tbsps? Did it turn out ok? Can I just add some water then?


----------



## ckvchestnut

Does the acidity get worse during fermentation from the pineapples and pineapple juice? As of now it tastes like a tart DB but with tropical fruit instead...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Carolyn,
That's basically what it will taste like an tropical DB, the exception is the honey, it will give it more body and mouth feel.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hello? *sniff* anyone out there? After I was weaseled into putting too much acid blend into my batch, I've been abandoned! I smell sabotage! Lol just kidding


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok thanks Tom! I'm sure she'll be fine lol


----------



## geek

BTW - Oak Infusion spiral stick: which one did you use?
I never tried oak spirals in my DB, this sounds interesting....


----------



## Pumpkinman

French, medium toast.


----------



## Pumpkinman

You'll be fine Carolyn, if it ends up being too acidic, you can add more water now, or put it through MLF, Pineapple is rich in malic acid.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok thanks Tom  I have some heavy toast Hungarian cubes that I may try in this but I may save that for my blueberry batch instead and stick with med toast French like you advise!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Thanks for cleaning up the directions. I bought my ingredients today.


----------



## toddrod

If this batch I started yesterday taste anything like it smells right now, I will be in heaven. The smell is awesome.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Mine too... I pitched the yeast on Monday and OG was 1.090 it's already down to 1.041!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Hey no fair. I mixed up tonight but can't pitch the yeast until tomorrow. You two couldn't wait for me?!?! I'm upset, but I'll get over it. 



Ok I'm over it. Juice tastes good!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ha! You shoulda said something!
The race is on! Lol


----------



## Pumpkinman

Keep us updated!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Absolutely! I'm looking forward to this - being my first batch of the stuff


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok my batch of tropical daze hit .990 today so we'll se what it does for the next 2-3 days no more stirring. Will remove fruit. What about oak leave it in? Do I transfer oak to secondary?


----------



## Pumpkinman

I would transfer it to the secondary unless it has reached a level of oak that you like.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thank you everything's transferred!


----------



## ckvchestnut

I was going to wait patiently for my batch to clear, got impatient so hit it with sparkolloid. It does seem like it's taking longer than DB takes to clear but I guess I'm not in a huge rush! I am having a glass of extras (cuz I made about 8 gallons). I can't believe how nice it tastes already, crisp and doesn't even seem to need to be backsweetened for my tastes! Out of the carboy it seemed rather tart (I did end up putting that extra acid blend by accident). But I think this is going to be fine! It's starting to taste good already! So this should be a nice drinker in about 3 months like DB? Good recipe!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Carolyn,
Mine didn't clear fast at all either, I believe that after 2 months I hit it again with sparkolloid. I have to tell you, the wine ages real nice, I'm very pleasantly surprised, at a year old, it actually tastes like a lightly infused Pinot Grigio, I've used it to cook with on more than one occasion.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks for that info Tom. That helps me then to make a decision if it's not clear enough by then. I'm excited to see what it turns out like! Right now it's a dry fruity flavour. Still can taste a touch of the bananas believe it or not. But I put 6 in because I thought somehow they'd neutralize the acidity a bit from the acids blend blunder. But all seems well!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Bottled my tropical daze today! It's a lovely peach blush colour in the glass and I can tell this is going to be good! Already drinkable! Thanks so much for the recipe! This is going to be appreciated this summer by the campfire!





Carolyn


----------



## Pumpkinman

Carolyn, the color is exactly the same as mine, and I normally make an 8 or 9 gallon batch as well...lol Great minds think alike..LOL!
If you make risotto, or add wine when making chicken or pork, this is the perfect wine, it is slightly sweet, this adds a really nice mellow flavor to the dish.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks so much! I'll definitely try that!! I felt that I didn't even have to backsweeten it. Like you said it's perfectly on the off dry side nice and light and a touch of citrus. Even though there is no citrus. It must be the pineapple influencing the flavour this early in the game. What's your experience with it as far as flavour profile?


Carolyn


----------



## Pumpkinman

After approx. a year, it starts to take on a delicate flavor that is almost like an lightly citrus infused Pinot Grigio.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow very nice! I'm hiding at least 6 bottles! And I'll be on making another batch again soon, gave my father a case of his own because he helped bottle today  


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Have you tried it with bananas? I added 6 to this batch and I'm just curious. How smooth is this typically after 1 month of aging? That's what it got in the carboy (secondary) maybe a week less. This is smooth and not hot at all!


Carolyn


----------



## Pumpkinman

That is awesome that your father made the wine with you, I can't think of a better way to celebrate the process than with family! He must have had a big ole smile on his face when you handed him the case full!
I didn't add bananas, but the fact that yours is smooth and not at all hot just proves that you have that batch of wine "dialed in" perfectly!
It will only get better with age!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks  yup actually Dad was grinning from ear to ear all day! He got to go home with that and 2 cases of Pinot Gris (he paid for the Pinot but let me have the rest for my (time). He kept saying, "this is so neat, and this is so much fun" I don't think he was clear on the fun side of it and the labeling process. He seemed like he didn't quite want to make the hour's drive to my place. But he left happy! He loved the tropical daze! 


Carolyn


----------



## Pumpkinman

Carolyn,


> Thanks  yup actually Dad was grinning from ear to ear all day! He got to go home with that and 2 cases of Pinot Gris (he paid for the Pinot but let me have the rest for my (time). He kept saying, "this is so neat, and this is so much fun" I don't think he was clear on the fun side of it and the labeling process. He seemed like he didn't quite want to make the hour's drive to my place. But he left happy! He loved the tropical daze!



That is the greatest part about making wine! I wish I could share it with my dad, at least my mother has been living with us for the past year, I've made specific batches of wine for her, it is fun to see how much she likes the wine, she even helped me destem the grapes this past season!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow that is nice I get your drift! My mother passed away many years ago with Parkinson's. Dad was very unhappy for years. She was his best friend and soul mate. Glad I have one parent left to share my latest hobbies with. He brought me to and attended every horse show while I was growing up. Now I'm sharing something with him 



Carolyn


----------



## Pumpkinman

My hat is off to you!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thank you! And I told him about all you guys who have taught me so much about the art of winemaking! Cheers to you all on this forum!! 


Carolyn


----------



## J_oey

I can't wait to try out this recipe. One question though cuz I'm pretty new. 

Why did you have to heat the fermenter to 85 degree when everything is added? Does it help yeast ferment faster or better?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Pumpkinman

You don't have to heat it to 85°, I highly recommend that you don't, what I posted was that the yeast will handle temps between 80°-85°.


----------



## J_oey

Sorry, I guess I should have been more clear. I am just confused about why you will want to use the heat mat or the brew belt around the fermenter when everything was first added to achieve the 80-85 degree. Is there a reason for getting that temperature?

See quotation below:
"I let this sit overnight, with a heat mat wrapped around the fermenter, a brew belt would do too, just until it reaches 85°. "


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Is there something other than Go-Ferm I can use? I have to order most everything on line, and I can't seem to find one place that has both of the recommended yeasts and the Go-Ferm. Or if you can direct me that would be great. I have looked at Morewine, and ECKraus and Colorado Home Brew Supply. Midwest is really high on shipping and would rather not go there....I'm anxious to try this! I am not a fan of meads. If using the honey does it have more of a mead flavor? I know I can stick with the sugar, just asking! Thanks for the help.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Due to my water pipes freezing I never pitched my yeast in my batch. I put the whole bucket in a freezer. Do I need to throw out the batch or can I thaw and add yeast???? Thoughts? I figure what the heck try it. Fruit was frozen once already. 


Jim


----------



## Pumpkinman

I would think that you can thaw and once at room temp pitch the yeast.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Took a long time to thaw and the the yeast was slow. Smells great. Have it in secondary. 


Jim


----------



## ckvchestnut

Mine turned out great! It's going to be a refreshing summer drinker!


----------



## fabrictodyefor

OK, mine doesn't seem so great.  I followed the recipe exact...started on 3/10 with an sg of 1.084. On 3/15 sg was at 0.993, so I racked to a car boy. It's just been sitting there, and I was thinking it was time to rack it off the lees, so tasted a little. It smells and tastes VERY oaky. Is there any thing I can do? should I try and back sweeten? flavor pak? or the dreaded patience?? Thanks for the help. I do taste a little of the fruit, but not much, just oak.


----------



## kryptonitewine

I plan on back sweetening mine. 


Jim


----------



## fabrictodyefor

fabrictodyefor said:


> OK, mine doesn't seem so great.  I followed the recipe exact...started on 3/10 with an sg of 1.084. On 3/15 sg was at 0.993, so I racked to a car boy. It's just been sitting there, and I was thinking it was time to rack it off the lees, so tasted a little. It smells and tastes VERY oaky. Is there any thing I can do? should I try and back sweeten? flavor pak? or the dreaded patience?? Thanks for the help. I do taste a little of the fruit, but not much, just oak.



 any one out there


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hi I believe the member who created this recipe is no longer here... But I will say that I did not find too much oakiness however I didn't use any spirals. Only oak powder in primary and cubes in secondary. The only remedy I know about over oaking is possibly waiting for it to mellow. Or blending in a bit more wine of a similar type. Or make a smaller batch of TD without all the oak and blend it in?


----------



## grapeman

fabrictodyefor you just started this a bit over two weeks ago. Don't expect it to taste like a finished product so quickly. Yes, with any added oak you do need a good dose of patience. Also note that not everyone like oak, so if you are one of them, either stay away from recipes that add it or just don't include it in your wine. Finish the wine up and give it a good dose of time. You may like it much better in a few months.


----------



## fabrictodyefor

Thank you for the replies. I've used oak with a few other wines, but it was never as overpowering as this. I didn't know Pumpkinman was no longer posting....I'll miss his knowledge. I'll practice my patience, thanks


----------



## barryjo

[. I'll practice my patience, thanks[/QUOTE]


Sure. And you want it RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Mine is excellent and I'm patiently waiting for summer to crack some open... I did forget to mention that unused 2 cans of concord concentrate for colour in mine and it's a lovely peachy colour.


----------



## barryjo

ckvchestnut said:


> Mine is excellent and I'm patiently waiting for summer to crack some open... I did forget to mention that unused 2 cans of concord concentrate for colour in mine and it's a lovely peachy colour.


 
I'm curious. Did you compensate for the grape by decresing the sugar, or other ingredient???
Just pitched the yeast on my first batch this AM. Smells good and tastes better. Hope it is in the bottle for our 50th wedding anniversary in July.


----------



## ckvchestnut

No I did not... My starting SG including the concord was 1.090 and my final abv was about 13.5% just a reminder that I also added 6 bananas to the primary along with the fruit and this is smooth!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yes it should be able to be bottled almost as quickly as dragon blood. It is a tad slower but you should easily have it bottled in about 6-8 weeks tops depending on what finings you use if any.


----------



## thecrewking

What does everyone do for back sweetening? What's your gallon/sugar ratio for this recipe?


----------



## wineforfun

thecrewking said:


> What does everyone do for back sweetening? What's your gallon/sugar ratio for this recipe?



That is a VERY subjective question. Everyone will do something different, according to their likes/dislikes. 
I think a good starting point would be 3/4 c per gallon or 4 1/2 c per 6 gallons, and go from there. 
Make sure and take a SG reading after adding sugar so you know in the future how much to add to reach your desired sweetness.


----------



## thecrewking

I understand its subjective, just curious what folks have done and like.


----------



## willie

As D.J. said I use 4.5-5 Cups of sugar per 6 gal. batch. I shoot for a med. sweet. It is what most people seem to like that has drank my wine. They tell me the sweetness is perfect. 

Will


----------



## billyPre

Thank you for the recipe. Just started a batch and wow this is fermenting very fast! Temperatures have been in the 80's around here, started on 6/11 at 1.092 it is now 6/15 at 1.022.


----------



## billyPre

This is the first time iv used Lalvin 71B-1122 & ICV D47. After 6 days of very active fermentation,started on 6/11, it seems to have really slowed the last two days. On 6/17 my SG was just barely above 1.000 and on 6/18 I was just barely below 1.000. I typically use EC-1118 and let it ferment down to ~.993, will the Lalvin 71B-1122 & ICV D47 blend get that dry? Should I just consider the primary finished and rack to secondary?


----------



## willie

billyPre said:


> This is the first time iv used Lalvin 71B-1122 & ICV D47. After 6 days of very active fermentation,started on 6/11, it seems to have really slowed the last two days. On 6/17 my SG was just barely above 1.000 and on 6/18 I was just barely below 1.000. I typically use EC-1118 and let it ferment down to ~.993, will the Lalvin 71B-1122 & ICV D47 blend get that dry? Should I just consider the primary finished and rack to secondary?



Danger Dave recommends checking each day till you get the same SG reading 3 days in a row to make sure your wine has really stopped fermenting. My last batch I got .990 3 days in a row. I knew then it was done fermenting. Hope this helps.

Will


----------



## JSquared

I'm thinking of trying this recipe and I'm wondering who has had successes with it? Do most of you follow the recipe exactly? Or have some of you come up with a favorite variation? Thanks for any input!


----------



## wineforfun

I just started a batch similar to this recipe, not quite exact. I used a combo of lemon and lime juice instead of the pineapple juice. Added no acid blend, although I may through some in tonight, along with some raisins. 
I went with 6 lbs. of fruit(I am making a 2 gal. batch) so quite a bit more than this recipe. 
Not sure if I will add oak now or wait until later. My thought was to oak 1 gal. and not oak the other.
And I went with just EC-1118 yeast.
SG 1.090.

I had made a batch of something similar to this a couple years ago that turned out well. It was actually listed on Danger Dave's DB thread. It was called Tropical Daze.


----------



## JSquared

I have all of my fruit and everything together now and I'm planning to put mine together tonight. The recipe I saw originally was on the Dragon Blood thread.


----------



## DazedYeoman88

With this recipe was it 20 cups sugar or 6lbs of honey or both?


----------



## TXWineDuo

@DazedYeoman88 we tried looking through our notes or lack of and came to the summary that we added all sugar and whatever honey to get S.G. to the level indicated.


----------



## aabshire

Started this last Thursday, SG 1.090 with 20 cups of pure cane sugar so I didn't add the honey. Rehdryated 71B with GoFerm Fri and pitched. Checked daily yesterday @ 1.010 and today @ .900 pretty quick I think (temps were around 76-78).


----------



## aabshire

billyPre said:


> Thank you for the recipe. Just started a batch and wow this is fermenting very fast! Temperatures have been in the 80's around here, started on 6/11 at 1.092 it is now 6/15 at 1.022.


Mine went from 1.090 on 05/17/19 to .900 on 05/22/19!!!


----------



## cmason1957

aabshire said:


> Mine went from 1.090 on 05/17/19 to .900 on 05/22/19!!!



I don't think most hydrometers can read .900, I know mine only goes down to .978, maybe .976. It might be .990


----------



## porkchopmessiah

What are you are backsweetening to in s.g.?


----------



## Vlabruz

If I was to do 5 gallons of this I assume I'd have to adjust sugar content. Anything else?


----------



## She’sgonnakillme

Vlabruz said:


> If I was to do 5 gallons of this I assume I'd have to adjust sugar content. Anything else?


I recently made this and it is really really good. I started with 6 1/2 gallons of water because I wanted enough volume to fill up a 6 gallon carboy without the need to top up. I just took the original recipe and adjusted everything up accordingly. I did double the Pectin and added 32 oz of apple juice along with 2# of frozen bananas


----------

